# Elektrik-/Schaltschrankabnahme



## SPL_Maniac (7 Juni 2013)

Wie die Überschrift schon deutlich sagt steht bei mir in den nächsten Monaten eine Abnahme an. Dazu muss ich sagen ich habe bis jetzt alles selbst gemacht. Also Schaltschrankaufbau/Elektrokabel verlegen/Schaltschrank verkabeln,...! Eine bestehende Stromverkabelung bis in die Wohnung hat schon existiert also war es eine Renovierung/Sanierung. Nun habe ich 3 Meinungen gehört und alle drei sind teilweise Plausibel: 1. Es muss ein Elektromeister mit Handwerksbetrieb abnehmen 2. Es muss ein Elektromeister abnehmen und 3. Es muss ein Elektromeister mit Handwerksbetrieb in der näheren Umgebung abnehmen der von meinem Energieversorger zertifiziert ist. Natürlich bin ich jetzt leicht verwirrt und ich hoffe die Kosten sind nicht zu hoch. Habe max. 1000€ für so eine Abnahme kalkuliert. Ist das realistisch für eine 120qm Wohnung mit 2 1qm Schaltschränken die mit 20 Sicherungen, 120 Relais/Steckdosen versorgen?


----------



## Larzerus (7 Juni 2013)

SPL_Maniac schrieb:


> 20 Sicherungen, 120 Relais/Steckdosen versorgen?


Du hast aber großes vor pro m² ne Steckdose ist das nen Casino 

Ich glaube die meisten Handwerksmeister die nen Relais sehen werde dich erst mal ahnungslos angucken was das soll


----------



## SPL_Maniac (7 Juni 2013)

Ich hab nicht großes vor, sondern schon zu 90% umgesetzt. Es fehlt nur noch die interne Schaltschrankverdrahtung und nen Großteil der SPS Programmierung. Genau das ist mein Problem das viele nicht verstehen werden warum ich das gemacht habe. Daher wollte ich eigentlich auf einen Elektromeister aus dem Arbeitskreis (Industrie) zurückgreifen, nur ich bin mir nicht im klaren ob die Unterschrift vor Brandversicherungen oder Netzbetreibern zählt. Und nein, es wird kein Casino. Wohnzimmer: TV, Verstärker, Receiver, Blurayplayer, PS3, PC, Heimkinosubwoofer, Telefon. Das sind allein 8 Steckdosen ohne das ich welche aufzähle ich die frei positioniere. Im Büro ists noch schlimmer. Küche ist auch nicht besser usw.


----------



## dentech (7 Juni 2013)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß brauchst du einen örtlichen Elektromeister der in die Handwerksrolle eingetragen ist. Hast du dir denn schon die TAB deines Energieversorgers angeschaut? Hier findest du normalerweise auch noch Bedingungen wie die Anlage ausgeführt sein muss.

Tschö dentech


----------



## MSB (7 Juni 2013)

Also in der Konstellation würde ich sagen musst du maximal eine Art E-Check beauftragen. Sprich eine Prüfung nach VDE 0100-600 / 0105 beauftragen.
... Falls du das zum Nachweis ggü. Versicherungen brauchst oder haben willst.
Sinnvollerweise sollte derjenige Betrieb den du da beauftragst natürlich in der Handwerksrolle stehen.

Ggü. dem Netzversorger musst du, basierend auf deiner Schilderung, gar nichts machen, wenn nicht gravierende Leistungshungrige Verbraucher, z.B. Durchlauferhitzer dazu gekommen sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPL_Maniac (8 Juni 2013)

Ok, und wie kann ich mir jetzt sicher sein was ich brauche? Denke kein Elektromeister ist begeistert wenn ich dort anrufe und sage er soll nur zum prüfen kommen. Damit ich da nicht über den Tisch gezogen werde sollte ich wissen was ich genau brauche um vollen Versicherungsschutz usw. zu haben.

Desweiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher was der Elektromeister für einen Plan braucht. Ich kenn aus der Industrie nen E-Plan aber ich habe schon gehört das in der Hausinstallation meistens ein sogenannter 1 Drahtplan (k.a. was das ist) gefordert wird. Außerdem ist mir nicht klar ob ich alle Sicherungen usw. vor berührung schützen muss (in nem Sicherungskasten wird es ja praktiziert mit Plastikabdeckungen, aber in einem SPS Schrank machen wir das nie. 

Ich will einfach nur das alles passt und er nen Stempel drauf gibt damit ich sicher sein kann, also klärt mich da bitte mal etwas auf damit ich nicht vor nem Elektromeister stehe und der sofort die Augen verdreht da ich rein nach den Vorgaben arbeite die ich kenn und die sind aus der Industrie


----------



## dentech (8 Juni 2013)

Bei dem Schrank musst du nur nen berührungsschutz haben, wenn der Schrank ohne Werkzeug zu öffnen ist.

Bei dem 1-Drahtplan wird es sich wohl um den Schaltplan in 1-poliger darstellung handeln.

http://www.s410074174.online.de/elearning/elektrotechnik_6.pdf


----------



## Tommi (8 Juni 2013)

dentech schrieb:


> Bei dem Schrank musst du nur nen berührungsschutz haben, wenn der Schrank ohne Werkzeug zu öffnen ist.



Hallo,

das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen.

http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fachwissen/glossar/glossarartikel.2007-11-02.192321-4

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## dentech (8 Juni 2013)

Hi,

bin gerade auf den alten Artikel aus der De gestoßen

http://www.elektro.net/wp-content/archiv/sites/13/2008/07/DE_07_08_PP01.pdf


----------



## Tommi (8 Juni 2013)

Nach der Lektüre der Anhänge aus Beitrag 8 und 9 dürfte das Thema 
hinreichend beschrieben sein. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## SPL_Maniac (8 Juni 2013)

ja, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen. Trotzdem bleibt noch ein Fragenpunkt offen. Was ist ein faierer Preis für ne Abnahme bei mir?


----------



## KingHelmer (8 Juni 2013)

ich denke (nur rein vom Gefühl her ohne Quelle), dass du für eine Prüfung nach 0100-600 für deine Anlage mit 1000€ fast nicht auskommen wirst.
Ich würde mir mit den Angaben, die du uns gemacht hast, einfach mal bei einem solchen Eltromeisterbetrieb nachfragen und ein seriöses Angebot einholen.

Da es mich auch ijnteressiert, wäre es nett, wenn du uns den Preis später mitteilen könntest!



> wenn nicht gravierende Leistungshungrige Verbraucher, z.B. Durchlauferhitzer dazu gekommen sind.



--> oder Teile mit großer Blindleistung (falls du plötzlich 10 Fräsmaschinen in den Keller stellen willst)

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## SPL_Maniac (9 Juni 2013)

Puh, das ist schon heftig. Ich werd es natürlich hier posten, aber frühestens in 4Monaten. Denn wenn ich die Abnahme mache soll alles fertig sein und das ist noch nicht der Fall.


----------



## dani (9 Juni 2013)

Nur mal so als Tipp am Rande. 
Wenn Du dein E-Material bei dem Handwerksmeister kaufst, der dann auch die Abnahme macht hast Du mit Sicherheit bessere Karten.
Ich würde den guten Mann mal auf deine Baustelle kommen lassen, damit er sich das ganze mal anschauen kann.
Schließlich unterschreibt er für deine Installation und je besser die Infos desto einfacher & günstiger wird's.

VG, Dani


----------



## SPL_Maniac (9 Juni 2013)

Die Ware habe ich von nem Industrieelektrikerbetrieb gekauft welcher nicht in meiner Umgebung zugelassen ist für Abnahmen.


----------



## pike (22 Juni 2013)

Wieso sollte der Meister nicht begeistert sein? Ein Auftag ist ein Auftrag! Entscheide dich _nicht_ nur für ein Angebot, lass dir paar Angebote per Mail zusenden.
Zum Problem wirds erst, wenn es Pfuscharbeit ist, da untschreibt keiner gerne..


----------

